# Old fuse panel w/ switch & outlet



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

Really bad paint job.


----------



## Forgery (Mar 6, 2010)

Bob Badger said:


> Really bad paint job.


That's part of those "$799 Service Upgrades".


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I'd bet a nickel that's Frank Adams brand. I saw a humongous fuse box that was setup almost that same way, and it was Frank Adams brand. The thing must have been 6 feet square, and maybe 50 circuits.


----------

